# easy spiders



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

we have re-located and enlarged the spiderweb area of our haunted trail this year, which is going to be short of spiders if we don't make or buy some. so i decided to try to make some.
spider area:








here's what we used to create the spiders








that's 2 sizes of styrofoam balls, round toothpicks, black pipecleaners, chopsticks, hot glue gun and glue sticks, scissors. (used but not shown: cup hooks, flat black spray paint)
put a dab of hot glue onto the round toothpick








and insert it into the small styrofoam ball


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

then put a dab of hot glue onto the other end of the toothpick








and attach the large styrofoam ball








press them firmly together until you feel the glue take hold








using the scissors, cut the pipecleaners in two (i don't have a pic of this step)
and then use the pointed end of the chopstick to poke 4 holes on one side of the spiders body, about an inch deep


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

fill each of the leg holes with hot glue








and insert one of the halved pipecleaners








when that glue firms, do the other side the same way








a little creative bending, and they are basic spider shapes:


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

the spiders have to be able to hang in the haunted trail, so i found some cup hooks i had from another project. they were brass colored, so i dusted them flat black








add a bead of hot glue to the threads on the pinched shut flat black cup hooks








then screw them into the spiders' heinies








i put a bead of hot glue around the hooks to hold it firmer.

this is a continuing project, so look for an update when i get them finished. :jol:


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice! I like when props are quick and easy to make. How do you cover the bodies?


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

i'm thinking of how to do it now... i have an idea, but i need to go pick up a couple of things at Michaels to do it though.... i'll post step by step instructions on it if it works out well. 

if not i'll probably just paint them black (boring!)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These are perfect little craft projects for kids (under supervision, of course - you don't want hot glue going everywhere).


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

i'm thinking of having my trail partners nephews help me make another batch of them. one of them helped me moss some styrofoam tombstones the other day:








mine's the one furtherest right. Logan (7 years old) did the other 2.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That's great...you can make a bazillion spiders in no time like that!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool, can't wait to see them done


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks y'all!

i don't know about y'all, but fuzzy spiders are the scariest to me, so mine are gonna be fuzzy!

i used the How To Haunt Your House moss method, dryer lint, acrylic craft paint and white glue to create their fuzz.

my popcorn bowl will never be the same! 

put a good-sized puff of dryer lint into the bowl, add acrylic craft paint and a dollop of white glue.










mix it up well










and apply to the spider, pressing it down firmly.










i find it's best to do half of each spider one day, and the other half the next-it's less messy that way. use some string to hang them by their cup hooks to dry overnight.

more to come!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

That made the perfect skin for them!Wonderful spiders.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

i got an e-mail about my spider area, requesting a bit of a how-to, so i thought i'd answer it here-make it easy for anyone else who needs it to find the information.

we do a haunted trail, so it is a walk-through area. random pieces of strong nylon cord criss-cross overhead, strung tightly (some sagged later, well fix them before SHOWTIME). various lengths of fishing line are tied to these cords, dangling down, to draw across the trail patrons skin like webs. knots are tied in certain cords to give the illusion of the webs being 'catchy' on your skin. it is very creepy feeling in the dark.

the sides aren't up yet. they will consist of LOTS of web in a bag, strung very thickly. impenetrably thickly. overhead, to the sides are lengths of pine tree (bark on) to attach the web to. the nylon ropes that hold the threads are attached to the pine pieces. there are more lengths of pine tree (bark on as well) lying on the ground underneath the overhead bars. this will allow the thick bagged web to be firmly attached at ground level. the bark is important, it really gives the web something to grab onto.

the 'roof' will actually be thick pieces of opaque white plastic. it will be stretched overhead and stapled into place. this will help hold in the fog. the nylon cords won't allow it to sag like regular webbing does... last year we used regular webbing, and by nights end our Pinhead, who was wandering around looked like he had an afro!

it's hard to explain, but i'll have pics of it as work proceeds... check back later for more information and thank you for the interest in my little spider lair.


----------

